# Can anyone translate this??



## Cazandy (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

I have received this message from someone I met in Greece but have no idea what it says... can anyone translate it for me please???

ΦHΛE ΓIA ΣAΣ HME KAΛA KANH ΠOΛH ZEΣTH MOY ΛHΠETE ΠOΛH ΣAΣ ΦHΛO O ΦHΛOΣ ΣAΣ ΓIANNHΣ...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Cazandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received this message from someone I met in Greece but have no idea what it says... can anyone translate it for me please???
> 
> ΦHΛE ΓIA ΣAΣ HME KAΛA KANH ΠOΛH ZEΣTH MOY ΛHΠETE ΠOΛH ΣAΣ ΦHΛO O ΦHΛOΣ ΣAΣ ΓIANNHΣ...


my friend( or friends),hello,I am good,it is very hot,I miss you very much friends,from your friend yannis


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

concertina said:


> my friend( or friends),hello,I am good,it is very hot,I miss you very much friends,from your friend yannis


sorry to be pedantic, it's more or less correct what you said, just the part where he said 'ΣΑΣ ΦΗΛΟ' (correct spelling is actually means: ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ), which means 'I kiss you', basically he's 'sending kisses' by saying that....

Almost every word of that text is spelt wrong by the way....


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*translation*



Kyle86 said:


> sorry to be pedantic, it's more or less correct what you said, just the part where he said 'ΣΑΣ ΦΗΛΟ' (correct spelling is actually means: ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ), which means 'I kiss you', basically he's 'sending kisses' by saying that....
> 
> Almost every word of that text is spelt wrong by the way....


It doesnt really matter if its spelt wrong does it,who cares,someone did their best with the greek,being so pedantic can be so boring....ps...I havnt put a capital on the word ..... GREEK....


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

concertina said:


> It doesnt really matter if its spelt wrong does it,who cares,someone did their best with the greek,being so pedantic can be so boring....ps...I havnt put a capital on the word ..... GREEK....


Well I tried to say it as gently as possible so I wouldn't offend you, but I guess that didn't work. 

Just seemed a bit odd that a guy named 'Yiannis' would make so many spelling mistakes...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Kyle86 said:


> Well I tried to say it as gently as possible so I wouldn't offend you, but I guess that didn't work.
> 
> Just seemed a bit odd that a guy named 'Yiannis' would make so many spelling mistakes...


We wouldnt want you for a teacher would we,wed be hung,drawn and quartered in the first lesson


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, but you'd be an expert in no time!


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, there are probably as many Greeks who are rubbish at Greek spelling as there are British who can't spell using English!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

ratzakli said:


> Unfortunately, there are probably as many Greeks who are rubbish at Greek spelling as there are British who can't spell using English!


Very true! I despair at the state of English grammar on the internet.


----------



## ChryssaN (Aug 17, 2014)

I am a new member and can't post links yet but you can ask your friend to type texts in Greeklish (Greek phonetic text using latin characters) and you can search for an online Greeklish to English text converter to instantly get the message translated in English.


----------



## mayval03 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi im new here.. i can translate this for you.. im not really fluent in greek but i understand and i can read greek
Here we go


ΦHΛE ΓIA ΣAΣ HME KAΛA KANH ΠOΛH ZEΣTH MOY ΛHΠETE ΠOΛH ΣAΣ ΦHΛO O ΦHΛOΣ ΣAΣ ΓIANNHΣ..

Hello my friend.. me im ok but so much hot here. I miss you so much my friend.. your friend gianis..


----------



## mayval03 (Aug 19, 2014)

Greek language its really hard to find exact translation in english.. even he had correct spelling but dictionary cant translate well.. bcos some of greek language is no english translation.. and one greek words it changes in many ways.. it depends what kind of sentences you will use..


----------

